# Informations about the contributor status



## thedarkoceans (Sep 10, 2011)

yo guys.i need some infos,better if given from the mods or the admin that know a lot.so guys i know i have to pay to be a contributor.
what are the features for this status?
thanks a lot.maybe i'll be a contributor soon.
tdo.


----------



## espman (Sep 10, 2011)

More space in your inbox for PM's, less adds and the ability to have a .gif as your avatar. I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.

Edit: Now that I am a contributor (been meaning to do that for a while now ), that's still all I can think of, I'm sure I'll realize more cool shit as I get used to it.

Also, +1 to what Ninteyfour said


----------



## Ninetyfour (Sep 10, 2011)

The self satisfaction gained from donating to keep a great community going


----------



## Sephael (Sep 10, 2011)

where/how exactly do we proceed with making a donation?


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 10, 2011)

^ This


----------



## espman (Sep 10, 2011)

Sephael said:


> where/how exactly do we proceed with making a donation?


 User CP > Paid Subscriptions > Pick whick level you want, and pay with paypal.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 10, 2011)

I like that one might need more incentive to support SS.org than just supporting it. This site rocks.

Maybe I should have held out for the membership drive, and gotten that cool keychain....

I don't think there's any difference between the two levels of membership, other than the amount of love you show to SS.org.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info & how to , I'm now a contributor also !!


----------

